# Installing "Husband 1"



## PG02 (Oct 9, 2012)

A woman emailed my IT Tech Support Dept recently..

Hi Tech Support, 
Last year I upgraded from Boyfriend 5.0 to Husband 1.0 and I noticed a distinct slowdown in the overall system performance, particularly in the flower and jewellery applications, which operated flawlessly under Boyfriend 5.0. In addition, Husband 1.0 uninstalled many other valuable programs, such as Romance 9.5 and Personal Attention 6.5, and then installed undesirable programs such as NEWS 5.0, MONEY 3.0 and CRICKET 4.1 . Conversation 8.0 no longer runs, and Housecleaning 2.6 simply crashes the system. Please note that I have tried running Nagging 5.03 to fix these problems, but to no avail. What can I do? Signed,........................

Our reply...

Dear Madam, First, keep in mind, Boyfriend 5.0 is an Entertainment Package, while Husband 1.0 is an operating system. Please enter into your browser address bar: ithoughtyoulovedme. html and try to download Tears 6.2 and do not forget to install the Guilt 3.0 update. If that application works as designed, Husband1.0 should then automatically run the applications Jewellery 2.0 and Flowers 3.5.. However, remember, overuse of the above application can cause Husband 1.0 to default to Silence 2.5 or Beer 6.1. Please note that Beer 6.1 is a very bad program that will download the Snoring Loudly Beta. Whatever you do, DO NOT under any circumstances install Mother-In-Law 1.0 (it runs a virus in the background that will eventually seize control of all your system resources.) In addition, please do not attempt to reinstall the Boyfriend 5.0 program. These are unsupported applications and will crash Husband 1.0. In summary, Husband 1.0 is a great program, but it does have limited memory resource and cannot learn new applications quickly. You might consider buying additional software to improve memory and performance. We recommend: Cooking 3.0 and Hot Looks 7.7. Good Luck Madam!


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Brilliant !!! 

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Ha ha very good.
"..... a virus in the background that will eventually seize control of all your system resources." made me chuckle. :lol: :lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I've installed give up 4.3 and have never looked back. Works a treat and avoids all subsequent upgrade catch attempts providing you never "upgrade" to the latest (snare em) version.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

I always have Quiet Life 95 running in the background but if things start getting difficult I fire up My Shed 3.1. :lol:

I've also heard that Viagra 6.5 can help resolve some hardware issues.


----------



## Samoa (Apr 4, 2014)

Very nice...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

